
Apple’s new TV app is its way of simplifying all your streaming content - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/10/apples-new-tv-app-is-its-way-of-simplifying-all-your-streaming-content/
======
mikestew
The rumor mill says Netflix won't be participating. Which is too bad, because
if anyone needed better search, it's Netflix.

But overall, despite being kind of a 'meh' feature, I like it as one with no
monolithic TV service (cable/satellite). We don't watch a _lot_ of TV but it
will be nice to not have to remember which show we were watching using which
app/service.

